# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Λιναρόσπορος

## yannis88

O υπερθετικός βαθμός στο λατινικό του όνομα -linus usitatissimus, δηλαδή «λινάρι το χρησιμότατο»- λέει πολλά για την τεράστια σημασία που έχει το λινάρι για τον άνθρωπο εδώ και 5.000 χρόνια. Tο φυτό με το «πιο μπλε λουλούδι της φύσης» παραδοσιακά μάς προσφέρει την πρώτη ύλη για την παρασκευή λαδιού, πολύτιμων κλωστικών ινών, ζωοτροφών, διχτυών, βαφών, χαρτιού και σαπουνιού. Tα τελευταία χρόνια, όμως, το λινάρι αποδεικνύεται για έναν πρόσθετο λόγο «χρησιμότατο». Kαθώς οι επιστημονικές έρευνες επιβεβαιώνουν τον καθοριστικό ρόλο που παίζουν τα ω-3 λιπαρά οξέα στην υγεία μας, γιατροί και διατροφολόγοι εκδηλώνουν ζωηρό ενδιαφέρον για τη θρεπτική και θεραπευτική αξία του και μας προτρέπουν όχι απλώς να το εντάξουμε στη διατροφή μας, αλλά να το θεωρήσουμε απαραίτητο συστατικό της. 



*Πού και πώς ωφελεί* 

Aπό διατροφική άποψη, το λινέλαιο έχει ένα χαρακτηριστικό που το κάνει μοναδικό. Mε εξαίρεση το ελαιόλαδο (που περιέχει πολλά αντιοξειδωτικά, αλλά καθόλου ω λιπαρά οξέα), τα περισσότερα έλαια είναι πλούσια σε ω-6 και κάποια από αυτά (έλαιο ελαιοκράμβης, κανναβέλαιο, έλαια ξηρών καρπών) περιέχουν και κάποια ω-3. Aντίθετα, το λινέλαιο, που αποτελείται κατά 55% από α-λινολενικό οξύ, ένα πολυακόρεστο λιπαρό οξύ που ανήκει στην ομάδα των ω-3 λιπαρών οξέων, και ο λιναρόσπορος αποτελούν την πιο πλούσια φυτική πηγή των δυσεύρετων στη φύση ω-3, ενώ παράλληλα διαθέτουν μόνο ίχνη από ω-6. Aυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για την υγεία μας, καθώς έχει αποδειχτεί ότι το πλεόνασμα των ω-6 προκαλεί οξειδωτικές και φλεγμονώδεις αντιδράσεις σε όλο σχεδόν τον οργανισμό. Όλες οι σοβαρές χρόνιες αρρώστιες, όπως τα καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα, ο καρκίνος, η αρθρίτιδα, το Aλτσχάιμερ και ενδεχομένως ο διαβήτης, επιδεινώνονται από τέτοιες φλεγμονώδεις αντιδράσεις. H εξισορρόπηση των ω-3 στον οργανισμό μας, λοιπόν, μας προστατεύει από όλα αυτά. Eπιπλέον, οι σπόροι του λιναριού και το λάδι τους είναι πλούσιες φυσικές πηγές των αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών λίγκνανς, οι οποίες απαντώνται στο λινάρι σε συγκέντρωση 80 φορές μεγαλύτερη από ό,τι στα παχιά ψάρια (σολομό, πέστροφα, ρέγκα, τόνο, σαρδέλες, σκουμπρί), στο σπανάκι και στην αντράκλα. Kαι αυτά τα αντιοξειδωτικά προστατεύουν την καρδιά, μετριάζουν τα συμπτώματα φλεγμονωδών νόσων και πιθανώς προστατεύουν από το διαβήτη. Tο λινάρι περιέχει, επίσης, και ορισμένα φυτοοιστρογόνα, που λειτουργούν προληπτικά απέναντι στον καρκίνο ή καθυστερούν την εξέλιξή του, μειώνουν τη χοληστερίνη και ενισχύουν το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα. Aκόμα, το λινάρι είναι πλούσιο σε ασβέστιο, βιταμίνη E και πρωτεΐνες. Έχει χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε νάτριο, ενώ δεν περιέχει γλουτένη, με αποτέλεσμα το αλεύρι που παράγεται από αυτό να είναι πιο εύπεπτο και ιδιαίτερα κατάλληλο για άτομα με γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα. Λόγω της υψηλής περιεκτικότητάς του σε φυτικές ίνες, προστατεύει τον οργανισμό από τη δυσκοιλιότητα και δρα προληπτικά για τις κακοήθειες του εντέρου. Παράλληλα, η κατανάλωσή του ανακουφίζει από το άσθμα, τους πόνους της περιόδου, τα συμπτώματα της εμμηνόπαυσης και το σύνδρομο του ευερέθιστου εντέρου. Tέλος, πρόσφατες έρευνες παρουσιάζουν ενθαρρυντικά αποτελέσματα ως προς τη θεραπευτική του δράση σε ψυχιατρικά και νευρολογικά προβλήματα, όπως η κατάθλιψη και η διπολική διαταραχή. 



*Tο λινάρι στην αγορά* 
Yπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες παραγώγων λιναριού που προορίζονται για τη διατροφή: το *λινέλαιο ψυχρής έκθλιψης και ο λιναρόσπορος.* 

*Λινέλαιο :* Για την κουζίνα υπάρχει αποκλειστικά το λινέλαιο ψυχρής έκθλιψης, ενώ το λινέλαιο θερμής έκθλιψης -που είναι ένα από τα αρχαιότερα έλαια- χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως διαλύτης και σταθεροποιητής βαφών στη ζωγραφική και στην επιπλοποιία. Tο λινέλαιο ψυχρής έκθλιψης είναι ένα λάδι που οξειδώνεται πολύ εύκολα στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, γι’ αυτό δεν χρησιμοποιείται για το μαγείρεμα, παρά μόνο ωμό. Έχει ημερομηνία λήξης, πρέπει να φυλάσσεται σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία και να διατίθεται σε σκουρόχρωμα αδιαφανή μπουκάλια, ώστε να μην οξειδώνεται από το ηλιακό φως. Eίναι ένα ελαφρύ έλαιο με απαλή και ευχάριστη γεύση, που θυμίζει τη γεύση των ξηρών καρπών. Για να έχουμε όλα τα οφέλη αυτού του ιδιαίτερου ελαίου, μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε ένα μέρος του ελαιόλαδου που βάζουμε στις σαλάτες μας με λινέλαιο ή να το προσθέτουμε στα σάντουιτς. 
* 
Λιναρόσπορος :* O λιναρόσπορος, που *θεωρείται πιο θρεπτικός από το λινέλαιο,* κυκλοφορεί στην ελληνική αγορά σε τρεις τύπους: *σκούρος, που δεν έχει υποστεί καμιά επεξεργασία και είναι θρεπτικότερος,* αποφλοιωμένος, που έχει ανοιχτό ξανθό χρώμα και γενετικά τροποποιημένος, που είναι πορτοκαλοκόκκινος. Στα μεγάλα σουπερμάρκετ και στα καταστήματα υγιεινής και βιολογικής διατροφής, μπορείτε ακόμα να προμηθευτείτε έτοιμο αλεύρι από λιναρόσπορο. Aξίζει να σημειώσουμε ότι όλα τα διατροφικά προϊόντα του λιναριού έχουν προσιτή τιμή. 


*Θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 γρ.(λινέλαιο ή λιναρόσπορος) 

Θερμίδες : 450 
Πρωτεΐνες : 26 γρ. 
Λιπαρά : 35 γρ. 
Ω-3 λιπαρά : 21 γρ. 
Yδατάνθρακες : 32,5 γρ. 
Φυτικές ίνες : 17 γρ. 
Mαγνήσιο : 38 mg 
Aσβέστιο : 210 mg 
Φυλλικό οξύ : 278 μg* 

Tip: Mειώστε την «κακή» χοληστερίνη κατά 10% μέσα σε ένα μήνα, προσθέτοντας 5 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο λιναρόσπορο στην καθημερινή σας διατροφή. 
 

Zωικές πηγές ω-3 
100 γρ. 	γρ. ω-3 
Σκουμπρί 	2,5 
Τόνος 	1,5 
Σολομός 	1,4 
Σαρδέλα 	1 


Φυτικές πηγές 
1 κουταλιά ω-3 	γρ. ω-3 
Λιναρόσπορος 	2,8 
Λινέλαιο 	7,5 



Πώς θα βάλετε το λιναρόσποροστο πιάτο σας 

*Eίναι άσκοπο να περιλάβετε ολόκληρους στεγνούς σπόρους λιναριού στη διατροφή σας, επειδή έχουν σκληρό κέλυφος και το πεπτικό μας σύστημα αδυνατεί να τους αφομοιώσει*. Yπάρχουν όμως δύο τρόποι για να μπορέσετε να τον εντάξετε στη διατροφή σας και να επωφεληθείτε από τα άφθονα οφέλη του: 

• Μουλιάστε αποβραδίς τους σπόρους σε νερό, έτσι ώστε το κέλυφός τους να μαλακώσει, και ανακατέψτε τους με δημητριακά πρωινού, νιφάδες βρόμης, γιαούρτι ή φάτε τους σκέτους με λίγο μέλι. Mπορείτε, ακόμα, να τους προσθέσετε στις σαλάτες και στις σούπες σας, να τους μαγειρέψετε μαζί με λαχανικά ή να φτιάξετε με αυτούς αφέψημα. 

• Eπιπλέον, μπορείτε να φτιάξετε αλεύρι λιναριού μόνοι σας, αλέθοντας τους σπόρους στο μύλο του πιπεριού ή στο μπλέντερ, ή να το προμηθευτείτε έτοιμο από την αγορά. Aν αντικαταστήσετε ένα μέρος του άλευρου που χρησιμοποιείτε με ίση ποσότητα άλευρου από λινάρι, θα φτιάξετε νόστιμα και υγιεινά αρτοσκευάσματα (κουλούρια, κέικ, πολύσπορα ψωμιά και μπισκότα) όλων των ειδών.


Απο http://omofagia.forumup.gr/post-456-omofagia.html

----------


## KATERINI 144

θενκς για το ποστ yannis88 πολύ χρήσιμο. :03. Clap:

----------


## blackgym

flax(linosporos) seed oil.. αυτο περνω !

----------


## yannis88

Ο λιναρόσπορος αναφέρει ότι είναι καλύτερος απο το λινέλαιο...Σήμερα αγόρασα ενα μηχάνιμα που αλέθει κα΄φε και είναι ότι πρέπει για τη δουλειά...Ωστε να μην πάει άκλαφτο μεγάλο μέρος της τροφής..

----------


## Stephany

> O υπερθετικός βαθμός στο λατινικό του όνομα -linus usitatissimus, δηλαδή «λινάρι το χρησιμότατο»- λέει πολλά για την τεράστια σημασία που έχει το λινάρι για τον άνθρωπο εδώ και 5.000 χρόνια. Tο φυτό με το «πιο μπλε λουλούδι της φύσης» παραδοσιακά μάς προσφέρει την πρώτη ύλη για την παρασκευή λαδιού, πολύτιμων κλωστικών ινών, ζωοτροφών, διχτυών, βαφών, χαρτιού και σαπουνιού. Tα τελευταία χρόνια, όμως, το λινάρι αποδεικνύεται για έναν πρόσθετο λόγο «χρησιμότατο». Kαθώς οι επιστημονικές έρευνες επιβεβαιώνουν τον καθοριστικό ρόλο που παίζουν τα ω-3 λιπαρά οξέα στην υγεία μας, γιατροί και διατροφολόγοι εκδηλώνουν ζωηρό ενδιαφέρον για τη θρεπτική και θεραπευτική αξία του και μας προτρέπουν όχι απλώς να το εντάξουμε στη διατροφή μας, αλλά να το θεωρήσουμε απαραίτητο συστατικό της. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Πού και πώς ωφελεί* 
> 
> Aπό διατροφική άποψη, το λινέλαιο έχει ένα χαρακτηριστικό που το κάνει μοναδικό. Mε εξαίρεση το ελαιόλαδο (που περιέχει πολλά αντιοξειδωτικά, αλλά καθόλου ω λιπαρά οξέα), τα περισσότερα έλαια είναι πλούσια σε ω-6 και κάποια από αυτά (έλαιο ελαιοκράμβης, κανναβέλαιο, έλαια ξηρών καρπών) περιέχουν και κάποια ω-3. Aντίθετα, το λινέλαιο, που αποτελείται κατά 55% από α-λινολενικό οξύ, ένα πολυακόρεστο λιπαρό οξύ που ανήκει στην ομάδα των ω-3 λιπαρών οξέων, και ο λιναρόσπορος αποτελούν την πιο πλούσια φυτική πηγή των δυσεύρετων στη φύση ω-3, ενώ παράλληλα διαθέτουν μόνο ίχνη από ω-6. Aυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για την υγεία μας, καθώς έχει αποδειχτεί ότι το πλεόνασμα των ω-6 προκαλεί οξειδωτικές και φλεγμονώδεις αντιδράσεις σε όλο σχεδόν τον οργανισμό. Όλες οι σοβαρές χρόνιες αρρώστιες, όπως τα καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα, ο καρκίνος, η αρθρίτιδα, το Aλτσχάιμερ και ενδεχομένως ο διαβήτης, επιδεινώνονται από τέτοιες φλεγμονώδεις αντιδράσεις. H εξισορρόπηση των ω-3 στον οργανισμό μας, λοιπόν, μας προστατεύει από όλα αυτά. Eπιπλέον, οι σπόροι του λιναριού και το λάδι τους είναι πλούσιες φυσικές πηγές των αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών λίγκνανς, οι οποίες απαντώνται στο λινάρι σε συγκέντρωση 80 φορές μεγαλύτερη από ό,τι στα παχιά ψάρια (σολομό, πέστροφα, ρέγκα, τόνο, σαρδέλες, σκουμπρί), στο σπανάκι και στην αντράκλα. Kαι αυτά τα αντιοξειδωτικά προστατεύουν την καρδιά, μετριάζουν τα συμπτώματα φλεγμονωδών νόσων και πιθανώς προστατεύουν από το διαβήτη. Tο λινάρι περιέχει, επίσης, και ορισμένα φυτοοιστρογόνα, που λειτουργούν προληπτικά απέναντι στον καρκίνο ή καθυστερούν την εξέλιξή του, μειώνουν τη χοληστερίνη και ενισχύουν το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα. Aκόμα, το λινάρι είναι πλούσιο σε ασβέστιο, βιταμίνη E και πρωτεΐνες. Έχει χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε νάτριο, ενώ δεν περιέχει γλουτένη, με αποτέλεσμα το αλεύρι που παράγεται από αυτό να είναι πιο εύπεπτο και ιδιαίτερα κατάλληλο για άτομα με γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα. Λόγω της υψηλής περιεκτικότητάς του σε φυτικές ίνες, προστατεύει τον οργανισμό από τη δυσκοιλιότητα και δρα προληπτικά για τις κακοήθειες του εντέρου. Παράλληλα, η κατανάλωσή του ανακουφίζει από το άσθμα, τους πόνους της περιόδου, τα συμπτώματα της εμμηνόπαυσης και το σύνδρομο του ευερέθιστου εντέρου. Tέλος, πρόσφατες έρευνες παρουσιάζουν ενθαρρυντικά αποτελέσματα ως προς τη θεραπευτική του δράση σε ψυχιατρικά και νευρολογικά προβλήματα, όπως η κατάθλιψη και η διπολική διαταραχή. 
> 
> 
> ...


γνωρίζετε αν το τσόφλι από τα αμύγδαλα είναι ωφέλιμο η περιττό? Εννοώ τα ανάλατα αμύγδαλα,δεν αναφέρομαι στα αλατισμένα. Μου είπαν πως ένα καλό tip για να βγάλουμε το τσόφλι είναι να τα βράσουμε στο νερό για λίγα λεπτά. & πως συντηρούνται στην κατάψυξη για αρκετούς μήνες. Συμφωνείτε,μ'αυτό που κάνω εδώ & λίγες μέρε, να τα βράζω & μετά να τα βάζω στην κατάψυξη?

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Πρόσφατα τον έχω συμπεριλάβει στην διατροφή μου και τον προσθέτω το πρωί μαζί με το κουάκερ 

#

Το λινάρι θεωρείται ένα από τα αρχαιότερα καλλιεργήσιμα φυτά το οποίο χρησίμευε  για την κατασκευή των λινών υφασμάτων αλλά έγινε ιδιαίτερα γνωστό για τις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες των σπόρων του.  Η μεγάλη σημασία αυτού του αρχαίου ιατρικού φυτού φαίνεται άλλωστε και από την λατινική του ονομασία linus usitatissimus, που σημαίνει «λινάρι το χρησιμότατο». Η ελαφρά γλυκιά γεύση τους σε συνδυασμό με την υψηλή περιεκτικότητα τους σε ωφέλιμα για την υγεία θρεπτικά συστατικά καθιστούν τα αρχαία αυτά σπόρια του λιναριού μια σύγχρονη θαυματουργή τροφή η οποία δεν θα πρέπει να λείπει από το διαιτολόγιο μας

Θρεπτικό Προφίλ

Ο λιναρόσπορός και το λινέλαιο είναι ιδιαίτερα πλούσια σε άλφα λινολενικό οξύ, ένα απαραίτητο για τον άνθρωπο θρεπτικό συστατικό της κατηγορίας των ω-3 λιπαρών οξέων τα οποία είναι παρόμοιας θρεπτικής αξίας με αυτά των λιπαρών ψαριών (όπως το σκουμπρί, ο σολομός, ο τόνος). Είναι εξαιρετική πηγή φυτικών ινών και μαγγανίου και είναι πλούσιος σε φυλικό οξύ, βιταμίνη Β6, μαγνήσιο, ασβέστιο, φώσφορο και χαλκό. Επίσης έχει υψηλή περιεκτικότητα στο φυτοοιστρογόνο λιγνάνη  η οποία είναι γνωστή για τις αντιοξειδωτικές της ιδιότητες.

Θρεπτική Ταυτότητα

Θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 γρ.
Θερμίδες : 450
Πρωτεΐνες : 26 γρ.
Λιπαρά : 35 γρ.
Ω-3 λιπαρά : 21 γρ.
Yδατάνθρακες : 32,5 γρ.
Φυτικές ίνες : 17 γρ.
Mαγνήσιο : 38 mg
Aσβέστιο : 210 mg
Φυλλικό οξύ : 278 μg

Οφέλη για την υγεία μας (Που ωφελεί)

Αντιφλεγμονώδης Δράση

Η ισορροπία των ω-3 και ω-6 λιπαρών οξέων είναι πολύ σημαντική για την υγεία μας. Δυστυχώς όμως ο σύγχρονος τρόπος διατροφής χαρακτηρίζεται από πλεόνασμα ω-6 λιπαρών οξέων , το οποίο μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε χρόνιες οξειδωτικές και φλεγμονώδεις παθήσεις όπως καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα, ρευματοειδής αρθρίτιδα, άσθμα, και ενδεχομένως σε ορισμένες μορφές καρκίνου. Η υψηλή περιεκτικότητα του λιναρόσπορου και κυρίως του λινελαίου σε α- λινολενικό οξύ μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην εξισορρόπηση αυτών των δύο λιπαρών οξέων και έτσι να μειώσει σημαντικά τον κίνδυνο για χρόνιες ασθένειες.

Για Καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα, Σακχαρώδη Διαβήτη και Καρκίνο του εντέρου.

Τα ω3 λιπαρά οξέα του λιναρόσπορου  χρησιμοποιούνται επίσης από το οργανισμό για την παραγωγή ουσιών οι οποίες μειώνουν τις πιθανότητες δημιουργίας θρόμβων στο αίμα και επακόλουθα μείωνονται οι κίνδυνοι καρδιακής προσβολής και εμφραγμάτων.

Εκτός από πολύ ωφέλιμα για την υγεία ω-3 λιπαρά οξέα που μας προσφέρει ο λιναρόσπορος δια μέσου της διατροφής, μας παρέχει και τις επίσης πολύ ευεργετικές φυτικές ίνες. Οι φυτικές  ίνες που υπάρχουν στο λιναρόσπορο έχουν την ιδιότητα να μειώνουν τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης στο αίμα, να ρυθμίζουν τα επίπεδα γλυκόζης στο αίμα και να προάγουν την υγεία του παχέως εντέρου. Κατά αυτόν τον τρόπο θωρακίζουν τον οργανισμό μας έναντι των καρδιαγγειακών νοσημάτων, του διαβήτη και του καρκίνου του παχέως εντέρου.

Κατά του καρκίνου του προστάτη

Πρόσφατες έρευνες βρήκαν ότι η υψηλή περιεκτικότητα του λιναρόσπορου σε ω-3 λιπαρά οξέα και σε λιγνάνες  μπορούν να μειώσουν σημαντικά την ανάπτυξη του όγκου σε άτομα  με καρκίνο του προστάτη. Συγκεκριμένα σε μια κλινική έρευνα στην οποία συμμετείχαν 80 άντρες βρέθηκε ότι τα άτομα που είχαν καταναλώσει 30 γρ λιναρόσπορου ημερησίως μείωσαν σημαντικά έως και τελείως την ανάπτυξη των καρκινικών όγκων. Οι ερευνητές απέδωσαν αυτό το φαινόμενο στην ικανότητα των ω 3 λιπαρών οξέων να εμποδίζουν την προσβολή υγιών κυττάρων από τα καρκινικά. Επίσης σημείωσαν ότι η  αντιοξειδωτική ικανότητα των λιγνάνων μπορεί να μειώσει σημαντικά την ανάπτυξη των καρκινικών κυττάρων.

Άλλα οφέλη

Ο λιναρόσπορος προάγει επίσης την σκελετική υγεία, βοηθάει στην ρύθμιση της υψηλής αρτηριακής πίεσης, μειώνει τον κίνδυνο καρκίνου του μαστού και βοηθάει στην δυσκοιλιότητα

Tips

    * Επειδή οι σπόροι του λιναριού είναι δύσπεπτοι λόγω του σκληρού κελύφους του καλό είναι είτε να τους αφήσετε στο νερό όλη την νύχτα ούτως ώστε να μαλακώσουν και να είναι πιο εύπεπτοι είτε να προτιμήσετε αλεύρι λιναριού.
    * Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τον λιναρόσπορο σε σαλάτες, σε δημητριακά και σε σπιτικά ψωμιά.
    * Το λινέλαιο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στις σαλάτες και στο φαγητό σας.

Μυστικό.

    * Ο λιναρόσπορος λόγω της υψηλής περιεκτικότητας του σε α-λινολενικό οξύ μπορεί να αποτελέσει μια πολύ καλή και εξίσου θρεπτική λύση για όσους δεν τρώνε ψάρι.
    * Πέντε κουταλιές της σούπας λιναρόσπορου ημερησίως, μπορούν να μειώσουν την "κακή" χοληστερόλη(LDL) κατά 10% μόλις σε ένα μήνα

----------


## just chris

πολυ καλο ε!!!που το βρισκεις;;;;;

----------


## jGod

και εγω στη θεση του ελαιολαδου τελευταια εχω βαλει λιναροσπορο.
τον βρισκουμε σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα η τιμη του εχει 4 ευρω το κιλο κατα μεσο ορο..και σε καταστηματα με ξηρούς καρπούς ,η τιμή που τα προμηθεύομαι εγώ είναι 2,90/κιλό.

----------


## just chris

κ πως το τρως;;ετσι οπως ειναι η μπορεις να το προσθεσεις καπου σαν γαρνιτουρα; με το ρυζι ας πουμε ή με το κοτοπουλο... ή ισως μαζι με τη βρωμη κ τ'ασπραδια κανοντας πιτα,ε;;

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Προτιμότερο είναι να το πάρεις σε κοπανισμένη μορφή ή εαν θέλεις το βάζεις στο μπλέντερ και το κάνεις σκόνη διότι εαν το φάς όπως είναι θα σου είναι δύσπεπτο ,το βάζω στο πρωινό μου μια κουταλιά της σούπας μαζί με το κουάκερ και γάλα, επίσης είναι και πολύ καλό στην πράσινη σαλάτα.
Όπως είπε και ο φίλος πιο πάνω το βρίσκεις σε βιολογικά προιόντα, και σε επιλεγμένα σουπερ μαρκετ εγω το αγοράζω απο τα DIA .

----------


## dionisos

Προτείνω να το πάρεις καλύτερα κοπανισμένο γιατί στο μπλέντερ θέλει πολύ ώρα χτύπημα και πάλι δεν...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ξεκίνησα να το χρησιμοποιώ πρόσφατα. 10γ το πρωί και άλλα τόσα προ ύπνου.

----------


## eri_87

Είναι πολύ καλός όντως!!! Κι εγώ βάζω 5γρ μαζί με το κουάκερ στο πρωινό (όποτε δεν το ξεχνάω :01. Mr. Green: )

Όπως είπε κ ο dionisos, πάρτο κοπανισμένο, γιατί εμείς έχουμε περάσει ώρες χτυπώντας τον στο μουλτι!!! Αν και λίγο ακριβότερο, είναι έτοιμο!

----------


## eas2000

Ξέρουμε όμως τι ποσοστό του ALA που περιέχεται στο λινέλαιο μετατρέπεται σε ΕPA και DHA? Έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι πολύ χαμηλό. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος

Δεν ξέρω αν δεν έχει σημασία το ποσοστό μετατροπής αλλά σκέτο το ΑLA και για αυτο να το παιρνουμε

----------


## jGod

παιδια κοπανισμενο εννοειτε αποφλοιωμενο?στο DIA είναι αποφλοιωμένο?και αν ναι ποσο εχει?thnx  :08. Toast:

----------


## eri_87

> παιδια κοπανισμενο εννοειτε αποφλοιωμενο?στο DIA είναι αποφλοιωμένο?και αν ναι ποσο εχει?thnx


Κοίτα, υπάρχει ο αποφλοιωμένος (=επεξεργασμένος, άρα μην πάρεις αυτόν) που έχει χρυσό χρώμα κ ο ολόκληρος που είναι σκούρο καφέ... Ο δεύτερος, κυκλοφορεί σε ολόκληρους σπόρους ή κοπανισμένος, σαν σκόνη δηλ. Αυτό εννοούμε! Για τα DIA δεν ξέρω, από βιολογικά τον παίρνω εγώ.

----------


## eas2000

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...E%BF#post78991

----------


## Stalker

Απο τι καταστηματα μπορω να προμηθευθω λιναροσπορο?

----------


## dionisos

Από μαγαζί με βιολογικά προιόντα, σε σούπερ-μάρκετ δεν έχω δει!

----------


## PMalamas

Παιδια εχει παρει κανεις φρεσκο λιναροσπορο?
Αγορασα αυτο που λεει με καφετι χρωμα..
Αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα εχω μια καπως πικρη γευση,
δεν ειναι οπως αλλωτε που ειχα δοκιμασω πανω σε πολυσπορα αρτοσκευασματα.
Μηπος ξερει κανεις τι πρεπει να κανουμε για να παρει καλη γευση?
Μπας και θελει ψησιμο?
Καποιος μου ειπε να τον βρασω..
Ακουω γνωμες.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Levrone

φρεσκο λιναροσπορο τι εννοεις? 

τον καφε λιναροσπορο παιρνω και εγω.. σπασιμο στο μπλεντερ? τον εσπασες?

πουλανε και σπασμενο λιναροσπορο σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα..

οσο για το βρασιμο θα πω οτι : την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα δεν τον εσπασα στο μπλεντερ και τον εβρασα για 15 λεπτα οπως ελεγε το χαρτι..βγηκε ενα ζουμε που το εβαλα σε ποτηρι και μεχρι να κρυωσει επηξε και ηταν μια μιξωδης αηδια (το εφαγα εννοειται, αλλα αηδια) ..ειπα οτι εκεινο το βραδυ θα ειναι και το τελευταιο μου..

----------


## gym

> Παιδια εχει παρει κανεις φρεσκο λιναροσπορο?
> Αγορασα αυτο που λεει με καφετι χρωμα..
> Αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα εχω μια καπως πικρη γευση,
> δεν ειναι οπως αλλωτε που ειχα δοκιμασω πανω σε πολυσπορα αρτοσκευασματα.
> Μηπος ξερει κανεις τι πρεπει να κανουμε για να παρει καλη γευση?
> Μπας και θελει ψησιμο?
> Καποιος μου ειπε να τον βρασω..
> Ακουω γνωμες....


παλια δουλευα πολυ λιναροσπορο....πως θες να το φας?σκετο?¨μπαμ κ κατω?
εγω το εβαζα στη βρωμη που εφτιαχνα χυλο η σε κανενα γιαουρτι οοοοοοοταν ετρωγα....καπως ετσι....η σε σαλατες...αλλα σκετο πως?να το μασουλησεις?
γνωμη μου¨ειναι να μην το βρασεις...για ποιο λογο?να το πιεις?

----------


## steg

Ο μουλιασμένος σε νερό επί ένα 8ωρο και στη συνέχεια το άλεσμά του στο μπλέντερ είναι μάλλον η καλύτερη λύση. Το βράσιμό του βγάζει όντως μία "μυξώδη αηδία" που δεν πίνεται με τίποτα, ούτε ζεστή ούτε κρύα, εκτός αν κλείσεις μύτη και μάτια και φας αμέσως μετά κάτι γευστικό. Πάντως η κατάποση αυτής της μύξας (όχι των ίδιων των σπόρων)μετά το πρωινό ξύπνημα και με άδειο στομάχι, λένε ότι κάνει μία καλή μπουγάδα στο έντερο και καθαρίζει τα πάντα στο δρόμο του.

----------


## PMalamas

> παλια δουλευα πολυ λιναροσπορο....πως θες να το φας?σκετο?¨μπαμ κ κατω?
> εγω το εβαζα στη βρωμη που εφτιαχνα χυλο η σε κανενα γιαουρτι οοοοοοοταν ετρωγα....καπως ετσι....η σε σαλατες...αλλα σκετο πως?να το μασουλησεις?
> γνωμη μου¨ειναι να μην το βρασεις...για ποιο λογο?να το πιεις?


Σκετο οχι δε νομιζω η σε γιαουρτι η σε κανα πιτακι βρωμης η στο μουσλι μου.. Αλλα δε ξερω μαλλον ψησιμο μπορει να θελει γιατι απο 8σπορο κουλουρι που τον τρωω μαζι με αλλα σπορια εχει μια ξηροκαρπισια γευση.. Μαλλον θα δοκιμασω να το ψησω 




> Ο μουλιασμένος σε νερό επί ένα 8ωρο και στη συνέχεια το άλεσμά του στο μπλέντερ είναι μάλλον η καλύτερη λύση. Το βράσιμό του βγάζει όντως μία "μυξώδη αηδία" που δεν πίνεται με τίποτα, ούτε ζεστή ούτε κρύα, εκτός αν κλείσεις μύτη και μάτια και φας αμέσως μετά κάτι γευστικό. Πάντως η κατάποση αυτής της μύξας (όχι των ίδιων των σπόρων)μετά το πρωινό ξύπνημα και με άδειο στομάχι, λένε ότι κάνει μία καλή μπουγάδα στο έντερο και καθαρίζει τα πάντα στο δρόμο του.


Καταλαβα καλο κι αυτο αλλα αμα δε πινεται δε λεει.. σπανιο να φαω κατι που δεν ειναι νοστιμο αν και περι ορεξεως..

----------


## PMalamas

τελικα μολις εψησα λιγα..
αλλα μονο που εγιναν λιγο πιο τραγανα και μασωνται..
 :01. Sad: κατα τα αλλα κρατησαν την πικραδα τους..
δε ξερω μπορει να φταιει η ποιοτητα...

----------


## dionisos

> τελικα μολις εψησα λιγα..
> αλλα μονο που εγιναν λιγο πιο τραγανα και μασωνται..
> κατα τα αλλα κρατησαν την πικραδα τους..
> δε ξερω μπορει να φταιει η ποιοτητα...


Εγώ παίρνω χτυπημένο λιναρόσπορο και τον βάζω  σε γιαούρτι, στο πιτάκι βρώμης, σε σαλάτες! Έχει μια πικρίλα ναι αλλά όταν ανακατεύεται με άλλες γεύσεις δεν το καταλαβαίνεις!

----------


## eri_87

> Εγώ παίρνω χτυπημένο λιναρόσπορο και τον βάζω όπως σε γιαούρτι, στο πιτάκι βρώμης, σε σαλάτες! Έχει μια πικρίλα ναι αλλά όταν ανακατεύεται με άλλες γεύσεις δεν το καταλαβαίνεις!


  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

PMalamas μάλλον είναι μικρή η ποσότητα στα κουλούρια που λες και γιαυτό δε σου φαινόταν. Σκέτος δεν τρώγεται, δοκίμασε να τον προσθέσεις σε άλλα φαγητά. 

Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι το ψήσιμο δεν κάνει καλό, γιατί όπως και στους ξηρούς καρπούς χάνονται κάποια συστατικά, εκτός αν τον ψήσεις σε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία. Να πάρεις τον σπασμένο την επόμενη φορά, γιατί ο ολόκληρος δύσκολα διασπάται από το στομάχι! Αν έχεις καλό μπλέντερ να τον σπάσεις μόνος σου... Αυτά!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

σε υπερ ευχαριστω ερι

----------


## Levrone

θελω να ρωτησω το εξης..

ο λιναροσπορος ειναι Must κτλ...

ερχεται λοιπον καποιος που στα 6 γευματα του , τρωει στα 5 σολωμο..(λεμε τωρα χμμ!!!  :02. Idea: )..
Σ αυτον ο λιναροσπορος χρειαζεται? Δηλαδη εχει κατι ο σολωμος που δεν το χει ο λιναροσπορος? Πρεπει μεσα στη μερα να φροντισει να βαλει και λιναροσπορο σε ενα γευμα?


 Το αντιστροφο? Δηλαδη αν με 5 στα 6 γευματα τρως μαζι και λιναροσπορο..Τα ω-λιπαρα απο ψαρι θα χρειαστουν? Εχει κατι ο λιναροσπορος που δεν το χει ο σολωμος?

----------


## eri_87

> θελω να ρωτησω το εξης..
> 
> ο λιναροσπορος ειναι Must κτλ...
> 
> ερχεται λοιπον καποιος που στα 6 γευματα του , τρωει στα 5 σολωμο..(λεμε τωρα χμμ!!! )..
> Σ αυτον ο λιναροσπορος χρειαζεται? Δηλαδη εχει κατι ο σολωμος που δεν το χει ο λιναροσπορος? Πρεπει μεσα στη μερα να φροντισει να βαλει και λιναροσπορο σε ενα γευμα?
> 
> 
>  Το αντιστροφο? Δηλαδη αν με 5 στα 6 γευματα τρως μαζι και λιναροσπορο..Τα ω-λιπαρα απο ψαρι θα χρειαστουν? Εχει κατι ο λιναροσπορος που δεν το χει ο σολωμος?


Γιατί θες να συγκρίνεις ένα ψάρι με ένα σπόρο; Δε γίνεται... Άλλα προσφέρει το ένα κ άλλα το άλλο. Προφανώς ο συνδυασμός των 2 θα ήταν το ιδανικό κι όχι ένα από τα δύο. Από κει κ πέρα, εξαρτάται τί ζητάς από το τρόφιμο αυτό. Δηλ κοιτάς μόνο τα λιπαρά, κοιτάς τις πρωτεΐνες, τις φυτικές ίνες ή κάτι άλλο; Μόνο έτσι θα βρεις απάντηση.

----------


## Levrone

> Γιατί θες να συγκρίνεις ένα ψάρι με ένα σπόρο; Δε γίνεται... Άλλα προσφέρει το ένα κ άλλα το άλλο. Προφανώς ο συνδυασμός των 2 θα ήταν το ιδανικό κι όχι ένα από τα δύο. Από κει κ πέρα, εξαρτάται τί ζητάς από το τρόφιμο αυτό. Δηλ κοιτάς μόνο τα λιπαρά, κοιτάς τις πρωτεΐνες, τις φυτικές ίνες ή κάτι άλλο; Μόνο έτσι θα βρεις απάντηση.


 :03. Thumb up: 
μα προφανως για τα λιπαρα ρωταω.
δηλαδη τελικα απαιτειται συνδιασμος φυτικων και ζωικων ω λιπαρων?  ή η χρηση του ενος υπερτερει της χρησης του αλλου?

----------


## eri_87

> μα προφανως για τα λιπαρα ρωταω.
> δηλαδη τελικα απαιτειται συνδιασμος φυτικων και ζωικων ω λιπαρων?  ή η χρηση του ενος υπερτερει της χρησης του αλλου?


Εννοούσα ότι καλύτερα να έχεις κ τα δύο στη διατροφή σου ώστε να προσλαμβάνεις κ τα υπόλοιπα θετικά στοιχεία που έχει το καθένα. Τώρα ακριβώς για τη ποσότητα, δηλ αν πρέπει κάποιο να τρως περισσότερο, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη, θεωρώ ότι ο λιναρόσπορος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται σε μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα επειδή ο σολωμός δεν ενδείκνυται γενικά για συχνή κατανάλωση. Δηλ δε μπορείς να τρως κάθε μέρα σολωμό, ενώ λιναρόσπορο μπορείς άφοβα. 
Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο συνεννοούμαστε...  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> Εννοούσα ότι καλύτερα να έχεις κ τα δύο στη διατροφή σου ώστε να προσλαμβάνεις κ τα υπόλοιπα θετικά στοιχεία που έχει το καθένα. Τώρα ακριβώς για τη ποσότητα, δηλ αν πρέπει κάποιο να τρως περισσότερο, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη, θεωρώ ότι ο λιναρόσπορος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται σε μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα επειδή ο σολωμός δεν ενδείκνυται γενικά για συχνή κατανάλωση. Δηλ δε μπορείς να τρως κάθε μέρα σολωμό, ενώ λιναρόσπορο μπορείς άφοβα. 
> Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο συνεννοούμαστε...


θες να πεις οτι "δε μιλαμε ιδια γλωσσα ουτε επικοινωνουμε" ???  :01. Razz: 

*γιατι δεν κανει να τρωω σολωμο καθε μερα?*
και να προσθεσω οτι το λιναροσπορο τον τρωω για τα ω λιπαρα του, οπως νομιζω και οι περισσοτεροι.

----------


## PMalamas

^^ Για τα βαρεα τοξικα μεταλα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## eri_87

> θες να πεις οτι "δε μιλαμε ιδια γλωσσα ουτε επικοινωνουμε" ??? 
> 
> *γιατι δεν κανει να τρωω σολωμο καθε μερα?*
> και να προσθεσω οτι το λιναροσπορο τον τρωω για τα ω λιπαρα του, οπως νομιζω και οι περισσοτεροι.


Δεν είπα ότι δεν κάνει, αλλά δεν ενδείκνυται...  :01. Razz:  Δεν έχω "χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις" αλλά θεωρητικά καθημερινή κατανάλωση δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Έχει κ χοληστερίνη νομίζω... BTW ελπίζω να μιλάμε πάντα για φρέσκο ψάρι κι όχι κονσερβα. 
Όπως δεν είναι καλό να τρώμε κάθε μέρα κοτόπουλο ή κάθε μέρα μοσχάρι κτλ Γενικά δηλ πρέπει να υπάρχει ποικιλία κι όχι μονοφαγία.

----------


## Levrone

> BTW ελπίζω να μιλάμε πάντα για φρέσκο ψάρι κι όχι κονσερβα. 
> Όπως δεν είναι καλό να τρώμε κάθε μέρα κοτόπουλο ή κάθε μέρα μοσχάρι κτλ Γενικά δηλ πρέπει να υπάρχει ποικιλία κι όχι μονοφαγία.


Εννοειται παντα φρεσκο , για φρεσκο μιλαμε.

----------


## steg

Εχουν διαφορά τα ω-3 του λιναρόσπορου (και γενικά τα ω-3 κάθε φυτικής πηγής) από τα ω-3 του ψαριού. Του ψαριού είναι τύπου EPA και DHA και πιο ωφέλιμα για την υγεία λόγω μεγαλύτερης αλυσίδας άνθρακα από το μικρότερης αλυσίδας ω-3 άλφα-λινολενικό οξύ (ALA) του λιναρόσπορου. Το ALA μετατρέπεται σε EPA και DHA, αλλά υπάρχει σημαντική απώλεια κατά τη μετατροπή. Με δυο λόγια, αν πάρεις τα ω-3 σου από ψάρι, αυτά θα είναι πληρέστερα και γλιτώνεις το στάδιο της μετατροπής.

----------


## Levrone

> Εχουν διαφορά τα ω-3 του λιναρόσπορου (και γενικά τα ω-3 κάθε φυτικής πηγής) από τα ω-3 του ψαριού. Του ψαριού είναι τύπου EPA και DHA και πιο ωφέλιμα για την υγεία λόγω μεγαλύτερης αλυσίδας άνθρακα από το μικρότερης αλυσίδας ω-3 άλφα-λινολενικό οξύ (ALA) του λιναρόσπορου. Το ALA μετατρέπεται σε EPA και DHA, αλλά υπάρχει σημαντική απώλεια κατά τη μετατροπή. Με δυο λόγια, αν πάρεις τα ω-3 σου από ψάρι, αυτά θα είναι πληρέστερα και γλιτώνεις το στάδιο της μετατροπής.


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## PMalamas

^^ ναι οντως κατατοπιστικοτατος +1

----------


## eri_87

> Εχουν διαφορά τα ω-3 του λιναρόσπορου (και γενικά τα ω-3 κάθε φυτικής πηγής) από τα ω-3 του ψαριού. Του ψαριού είναι τύπου EPA και DHA και πιο ωφέλιμα για την υγεία λόγω μεγαλύτερης αλυσίδας άνθρακα από το μικρότερης αλυσίδας ω-3 άλφα-λινολενικό οξύ (ALA) του λιναρόσπορου. Το ALA μετατρέπεται σε EPA και DHA, αλλά υπάρχει σημαντική απώλεια κατά τη μετατροπή. Με δυο λόγια, αν πάρεις τα ω-3 σου από ψάρι, αυτά θα είναι πληρέστερα και γλιτώνεις το στάδιο της μετατροπής.


Έλα επιτέλους....  :03. Thumb up:  Βγάλαμε μια άκρη!  :08. Turtle: 

Αμαν ρε Λεβρον με τις απορίες σου... :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

> Αμαν ρε Λεβρον με τις απορίες σου...


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## leonidas13

Παίδες κανείς από Πάτρα που να ξέρει κανα μαγαζί με λιναρόσπορο παίζει?

----------


## eri_87

> Παίδες κανείς από Πάτρα που να ξέρει κανα μαγαζί με λιναρόσπορο παίζει?


Σε καταστήματα με βιολογικά προϊόντα να κοιτάξεις... Δε νομίζω να έχει αλλού. :01. Wink:

----------


## chriele78

Ρε παιδια κανεις δεν ειπε ποσες φορες την ημερα ειναι καλα να τον τρωμε και σε ποση ποσοτητα την φορα !



Ακουω  :01. Smile:

----------


## eri_87

> Ρε παιδια κανεις δεν ειπε ποσες φορες την ημερα ειναι καλα να τον τρωμε και σε ποση ποσοτητα την φορα !
> 
> 
> 
> Ακουω


Αυτό πάει ανάλογα τις διατροφικές σου ανάγκες και πόσα λιπαρά θες να παίρνεις τη μέρα από λιναρόσπορο! Πίνακας με διατροφική αξία υπάρχει στη προηγούμενη σελίδα, οπότε κοιτάς και το ρυθμίζεις όπως θες!  :01. Smile:

----------


## onymos

πηρα και τα εβαλα στο νερο μολις τωρα..απο αυριο τα ριχνω οπου θελω κ τα τρωω? 1 κ.γ ανα γευμα ειναι καλα?

----------


## luckyseven

> πηρα και τα εβαλα στο νερο μολις τωρα..απο αυριο τα ριχνω οπου θελω κ τα τρωω? 1 κ.γ ανα γευμα ειναι καλα?


Εγώ τα έχω ανακατέψει με την βρώμη έτσι όπως είναι σπασμένα και τα τρώω το πρωί.

----------


## onymos

τα εβαλα στο νερο και απο λιναροσπορος γινανε σαλιγκαροσπορος τν αλλη μερα...ενα γλοιωδες πραγμα....γαυτο τωρα θα τα τρωει καμια γατα (που δε πιστευω.. :01. Razz: )

----------


## chourdakis

ποσες θερμιδες παιρνω απο 2 κουταλακια λιναροσπορο?

----------


## Kostas95

Τσεκαρε αυτο το αρθρο και θα βρεις οτι θες για τον λιναροσπορο.. http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...AF%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## Txc

Παρε ενα συμπληρωμα ω3 και κανε την δουλεια σου λεω εγω...

----------


## gym

> Παρε ενα συμπληρωμα ω3 και κανε την δουλεια σου λεω εγω...


για ποιο λογο να απορριψουμε τον λιναροσπορο?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*chourdakis*  διάβασε τις πίσω σελίδες και θα πάρεις τις απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Txc

> για ποιο λογο να απορριψουμε τον λιναροσπορο?


Για το ιδιο λογο που παιρνεις πολυβιταμινη, αντι να φας 5 κιλα φρουτα και 5 κιλα σαλατες...
Για πρακτικους λογους...

----------


## paposgsxr

καλησπέρα σας.θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. παίρνω το Omega 3-6-9 της universal το οποίο περιέχει 1000mg ωμέγα 3-6-9. παίρνω 3 softgels την ημέρα. σήμερα αγόρασα λιναρόσπορο και είδα ότι στα 50γρ περιέχει 13γρ φυτικές ίνες και 11γρ ωμέγα-3!!!!είναι δηλαδή σαν 11 κάψουλες!!! μήπως να μην ξαναπάρω τα omega της universal και να παίρνω μόνο λιναρόσπορο?

----------


## warrior s

Ναι αλλα τα ομεγα 3 του λιναροσπορου πρεπει να μετατραπουν σε epa και dha που ειναι οι μορφες που θελουμε. Και αυτο γινεται σε ενα βαθμο μονο.Είναι με αλλα λογια καλυτερο το ομεγα 3 απο ψαρι παρα απο λιναροσπορο

----------


## paposgsxr

> Ναι αλλα τα ομεγα 3 του λιναροσπορου πρεπει να μετατραπουν σε epa και dha που ειναι οι μορφες που θελουμε. Και αυτο γινεται σε ενα βαθμο μονο.Είναι με αλλα λογια καλυτερο το ομεγα 3 απο ψαρι παρα απο λιναροσπορο


τι εννοείς σε ένα βαθμό? εάν εγώ φάω συνολικά 40γρ λιναρόσπορο, έχει περίπου 9γρ ωμέγα-3. και τα μισά να αφομοιώσει ο οργανισμός θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος!!!

----------


## Feygatos...

Ψάχνομαι και γω με τα λιπαρά τελευταία και έχω την ίδια απορία με το τελευταίο παλικάρι, εγώ πάντα χρησιμοποιούσα, 3-4 κουταλιές στο πρωινό μου στο μπλέντερ βάζω, εξαφανίζεται τελειως, μετά σε 1-2 γεύματα χρησιμοποιώ ελαιόλαδο και το βράδυ κάψουλες Ω3 2-3 συνήθως, αλλά όντως αν μια κάψουλα έχει 1γρ και απτο πρωινό μου πέρνω 10 δεν αξίζει να πέρνω κάψουλες εκτός αν όντως είναι υψηλότερης αξίας. Χρησιμοποιώ κάψουλες flaxseed ON και fish oil ON. Flaxseed λέει έχει Ω3-6-9 ενώ fish oil μόνο Ω3.

----------


## paposgsxr

Παιδιά μετά από ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ βρήκα αυτό: " Η διαφορά μεταξύ τους είναι ότι τα EPA και DHA ο οργανισμός μας τα προσλαμβάνει έτοιμα από τις τροφές που τα περιέχουν, ενώ το α-λινολενικό οξύ (ALA) μετατρέπεται σε EPA και DHA μέσα στο σώμα μας." με αλλά λόγια είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς με το Ιχθυέλαιο!!! Αυτό το επαλήθευσα και από έναν φίλο διατροφολόγο

----------


## average_joe

η μετατροπη του ΑLA σε EPA- DHA κυμαινεται μεταξυ 5- 15% με το ποσοστο να εξαρταται απο το ποσοστο κορεσμενων και ω6 στη διαιτα γενικοτερα.
Can adults adequately convert alpha-linolenic acid (18:3n-3) to eicosapentaenoic acid (20:5n-3) and docosahexaenoic acid (22:6n-3)?
δειτε και τις υπολοιπες αναφορες εδω Can I eat flax seeds instead of fish or fish oil for omega 3s?
απο κει και περα με 40γρ ΑLA την ημερα ενα επαρκες ποσο θα μετατραπει σε EPA- DHA (γυρω στα 0.9γρ αλλα αυτο ειπαμε, θα εξαρτηθει απο τη γενικοτερη διατροφη).
επισης τσεκαρε τριγυρω για φυτοοιστρογονα στο λιναροσπορο, μπορει να χει σημασια, μπορει και οχι.
τελος επειδη το ελαιο οξειδωνεται πολυ ευκολα αν καποιος συνεχισει να το χρησιμοποιει ισως ειναι καλο να σπαει τους σπορους την ωρα που θα τους χρησιμοποιησει.
μηπως το θεμα ειναι για την ενοτητα διατροφης? :07. Question:

----------


## warrior s

Ακόμα ένα εξαιρετικό ποστ από σένα averege_joe  :03. Clap: 
Μπράβο ρε φίλε είσαι φοβερός.  :05. Biceps:

----------


## paposgsxr

> η μετατροπη του ΑLA σε EPA- DHA κυμαινεται μεταξυ 5- 15% με το ποσοστο να εξαρταται απο το ποσοστο κορεσμενων και ω6 στη διαιτα γενικοτερα.
> Can adults adequately convert alpha-linolenic acid (18:3n-3) to eicosapentaenoic acid (20:5n-3) and docosahexaenoic acid (22:6n-3)?
> δειτε και τις υπολοιπες αναφορες εδω Can I eat flax seeds instead of fish or fish oil for omega 3s?
> απο κει και περα με 40γρ ΑLA την ημερα ενα επαρκες ποσο θα μετατραπει σε EPA- DHA (γυρω στα 0.9γρ αλλα αυτο ειπαμε, θα εξαρτηθει απο τη γενικοτερη διατροφη).
> επισης τσεκαρε τριγυρω για φυτοοιστρογονα στο λιναροσπορο, μπορει να χει σημασια, μπορει και οχι.
> τελος επειδη το ελαιο οξειδωνεται πολυ ευκολα αν καποιος συνεχισει να το χρησιμοποιει ισως ειναι καλο να σπαει τους σπορους την ωρα που θα τους χρησιμοποιησει.
> μηπως το θεμα ειναι για την ενοτητα διατροφης?


Άρα ειναι μηδαμινές οι ποσότητες που μετατρέπονται σε EPA DHA.
Τουλάχιστον ξέρεις να μας πεις αν το ALA έχει τις ίδιες ευεργετικές ιδιότητες με τα EPA DHA?

----------


## warrior s

Εντάξει όχι και μηδαμινές. 0,9 gr epa+dha είναι 900 mg. Θα πρέπει να πάρεις 2 gr fish oil περίπου για να το πάρεις. Δεν είναι πολύ, αλλά δεν είναι και λίγο.

----------


## Giannistzn

> η μετατροπη του ΑLA σε EPA- DHA κυμαινεται μεταξυ 5- 15% με το ποσοστο να εξαρταται απο το ποσοστο κορεσμενων και ω6 στη διαιτα γενικοτερα.
> Can adults adequately convert alpha-linolenic acid (18:3n-3) to eicosapentaenoic acid (20:5n-3) and docosahexaenoic acid (22:6n-3)?
> δειτε και τις υπολοιπες αναφορες εδω Can I eat flax seeds instead of fish or fish oil for omega 3s?
> απο κει και περα με 40γρ ΑLA την ημερα ενα επαρκες ποσο θα μετατραπει σε EPA- DHA (γυρω στα 0.9γρ αλλα αυτο ειπαμε, θα εξαρτηθει απο τη γενικοτερη διατροφη).
> επισης τσεκαρε τριγυρω για *φυτοοιστρογονα* στο λιναροσπορο, μπορει να χει σημασια, μπορει και οχι.
> τελος επειδη το ελαιο οξειδωνεται πολυ ευκολα αν καποιος συνεχισει να το χρησιμοποιει ισως ειναι καλο να σπαει τους σπορους την ωρα που θα τους χρησιμοποιησει.
> μηπως το θεμα ειναι για την ενοτητα διατροφης?


Πανω σε αυτο, ειχα μια συζητηση για το θεμα φυτοοιστρογονα. Παραθεση γνωμης απλα κανω και οχι καποια επιστημονικη τοποθετηση απο ερευνα.

Τα φυτοοιστρογονα και στη σογια και στο λιναροσπορο βρισκονται κυριως στον φλοιο και οχι στον καρπο. Ή τουλαχιστον σε αρκετα μεγαλυτερες συγκεντρωσεις.

(η κουβεντα ειχε να κανει με αναπαραγωγικο κυκλο-ρυθμιση  των ζωων οπου τα οιστρογονα ειναι βασικος παραγοντας) κατεληξε στο οτι οι καρποι αυτοι δεν προκαλουν σημαντικη αυξηση των οιστρογονων στο αιμα (οσον αφορα τα ζωα τουλαχιστον). Αυτο που προκαλει την μεγαλυτερη αυξηση και ειναι παραγοντας που πρεπει να αποφευγεται ειναι το τριφυλλι (και ειδικα η πρωτη σοδια του απο τα λιβαδια, επειδη ειναι τρομερα πλουσιο σε φυτοοιστρογονα που επηρεαζουν).

Εφοσον βεβαια, κανεις μας δεν βοσκει, νομιζω αυτο δεν απασχολει καποιον  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Konstantinos.

Καλησπέρα παιδια,

Να ρωτησω και γω κατι, εχω ένα πακετο λιναροσπορο που λεει οτι έχει θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 γρ.

Θερμίδες : 534 kcal
Πρωτεΐνες : 18
*Yδατάνθρακες : 1,6*
Λιπαρά : 42 γρ.

Ο φιλος στην αρχη του θεματος λεει:




> Θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 γρ.(λινέλαιο ή λιναρόσπορος)
> 
> Θερμίδες : 450
> Πρωτεΐνες : 26 γρ.
> Λιπαρά : 35 γρ.
> Ω-3 λιπαρά : 21 γρ.
> Yδατάνθρακες : 32,5 γρ.


Η διαφορα απο αυτο που εχω εγω με το αλλο στον υδατανθρακα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη. Τελικα τι ισχυει;

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Feth

Εισαι απολυτως σιγουρος οτι γραφει 1,6 υδατανθρακες? Mhπως το 1,6 το αναγραφει απο κατω "εκ των οποιων σακχαρα 1,6" ?

αυτα που δινει το νετ ειναι τα εξης nutrition facts:

----------


## Konstantinos.

Ναι, 1,6 λεει. Το εχω δει και αυτο που λες και δε ξερω πιο ειναι το σωστο τελικα

----------


## Feth

> Ναι, 1,6 λεει. Το εχω δει και αυτο που λες και δε ξερω πιο ειναι το σωστο τελικα


Προφανως εχει γινει λαθος στην ετικέτα

αν κανουμε τις πράξεις απο αυτα που έδωσες:

18 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης χ 4 (4 θερμιδες= 1 γραμμαριο πρωτεινης)= 72 θερμιδες
42 γραμμαρια λιπαρα χ 9 (9 θερμιδες = 1 γραμμαριο λιπαρων) = 378 θερμιδες
1,6 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακων = 6 θερμιδες 

Συνολο ολα μαζι 456 θερμιδες και οχι 534 που αναγραφει.. προσωπικα , θα ακολουθουσα αυτο του nutrition data

----------


## Konstantinos.

Έχεις δίκιο, μαλλον αυτο που λες θα κανω. Θα το ψαξω λιγο ακομα πάντως και αν βρω κατι θα ξαναγράψω.

----------


## hypermikis

Ειχα παρει λιναροσπορο σε μορφη λαδιου βιολογικο προιον Ιταλιας και εβαζα δυο κουταλιες της σουπας μαζι με τη πρωτεινη και αποξημεραμενα φρουτα με βρωμη για πρωινο. Τωρα πηρα κοπανιστο/αλεσμενο της Γαια καφε ποσες κουταλιες της σουπας να βαλω στο πρωινο μαζι με τα αλλα? 5 ή 3 τι λετε? 
Ποιο απ τα δυο ειναι καλυτερο απο διατροφικης αποψης και πιο ευεργετικο, το λαδι ή το αλεσμενο? 
Εχω διαβασει και το σχετικο θεμα τηνς ενοτητας του φορουμ για το λιναροσμπορο οποτε ειμαι ενημερωμενος διατροφικα αλλα δε βρηκα τις απαντησεις σε αυτα τα δυο ερωτηματα

----------


## aris1994

μικρή η διαφορά του.Ίσως ο αλεσμένος αργεί λιγο παραπάνω στο θέμα απορρόφησης.με 3 κουταλιές είσαι ενταξει...πάρε αυτο που σου αρεσει ποιο πολυ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αν θα βαλεις 5 η 3 κουταλιες της σουπας λιν/ρο στο μπωλ του πρωινου , ποσες θα ειναι οι υπολοιπες απο τη βρωμη η οτι αλλο βαζεις;    Νομιζω πολυ λες , εγω στο μιγμα βρωμης με ξηρους καρπους κ αλλες ''υπερτροφες'' που βαζω  ,στο μπωλ του πρωινου αντε να περιεχει κ ενα κουταλακι με σπασμενο λιναροσπορο.
Ενας ξαδελφος μου οχι τοσο συνηθισμενος στα υγιεινα :01. Wink:  δεν εδωσε τοσο σημασια στις αναλογιες που του ειπα  κ εβαλε πολυ λιν.ρο με αποτελεσμα να τον ''χαλασει'' ασχημα στο στομαχι.

----------


## hypermikis

> μικρή η διαφορά του.Ίσως ο αλεσμένος αργεί λιγο παραπάνω στο θέμα απορρόφησης.με 3 κουταλιές είσαι ενταξει...πάρε αυτο που σου αρεσει ποιο πολυ...


με τρεις κουταλιες σουπας απο αλεσμενο ειμαστε εναξει? ημερισια δοση δηλαδη, δεν παιρνω μετα ξανα λιναροσπορο κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας




> Αν θα βαλεις 5 η 3 κουταλιες της σουπας λιν/ρο στο μπωλ του πρωινου , ποσες θα ειναι οι υπολοιπες απο τη βρωμη η οτι αλλο βαζεις;    Νομιζω πολυ λες , εγω στο μιγμα βρωμης με ξηρους καρπους κ αλλες ''υπερτροφες'' που βαζω  ,στο μπωλ του πρωινου αντε να περιεχει κ ενα κουταλακι με σπασμενο λιναροσπορο.
> Ενας ξαδελφος μου οχι τοσο συνηθισμενος στα υγιεινα δεν εδωσε τοσο σημασια στις αναλογιες που του ειπα  κ εβαλε πολυ λιν.ρο με αποτελεσμα να τον ''χαλασει'' ασχημα στο στομαχι.


Για ημερισια δοση τη βαζω ολη στο πρωινο ειναι 2 σκουπ πρωτεινη 3-4 μεγαλες γεματες κουταλιες σουπας βρωμη και λιγα γκοτσι, αμυγδαλα, κρανμπερι, μυρτιλο, σταφιδα, λιγα στο χερι δε τα υπολογιζω με γραμμαρια κτλ , οποτε να βαλω και 3 κουταλιες απο λιναροσπορο αλεσμενο? 'Η ειναι πολυ? Ποσο θελει για την ημερισια δοση για να παρω τα ω-3 απο κει παιδια?

----------


## aris1994

Αν περιμένεις να καλύψεις την ημερίσια δώση Ω-3 μόνο με λιναρόσπορος σώθηκες.1-3 κουταλάκια του γλυκού βάλε,έχε και κανα καρύδι και ειναι καλά για αρχή.βάλε και κανα ψάρι μεσα στην βδομαδα και στην τελική αν θες παίρνεις και κανα συμπλήρωμα.

----------


## hypermikis

> Αν περιμένεις να καλύψεις την ημερίσια δώση Ω-3 μόνο με λιναρόσπορος σώθηκες.1-3 κουταλάκια του γλυκού βάλε,έχε και κανα καρύδι και ειναι καλά για αρχή.βάλε και κανα ψάρι μεσα στην βδομαδα και στην τελική αν θες παίρνεις και κανα συμπλήρωμα.


Βαζω 3 κουταλιες της σουπας αλλα οχι γεματες...δε νομιζω να κανω υπερβολη ε....και καρυδια με αμυγδαλα ναι...τωρα για το ψαρι δυστηχως δε το εχω καθε μερα το εχω 1-2 φορες τη βδομαδα γι αυτο ελεγα να καλυψω καπως τα ω-3 απο αλλου αλλα δυσκολα ειναι και δυσευρετα στις τροφες...δε θελω να παρω συμπληρωμα για ω-3 μαλλον μπορει να κοιταξω το μουρουνελαιο μηπως γινει δουλεια μαυτο

----------

